# 135 Fowlr Upgrade



## redbellyman21 (Jun 27, 2004)

I am going to be setting a 135G tank for my FOWLR and I drew a picture. I am going to have fun setting this up, I already have the 75 for my mangroves but it has been keeping my skimmer and other stuff since its all on my 95G fowlr. Anyway I have one question about the set up. I never did a dual sump system so basically I am double/triple checking before starting this that dual pumps and dual sumps seperate plumbing is a ok. I mean I dont forsee problems since I will have t valves to dial it in I am just looking for advice let me know what u think


----------



## nataz (Mar 31, 2006)

Hmmm, I ran dual sumps on my old 220 FOWLR years ago. I didn't/ never ran dual pumps thou. I had one sump feed the other with one return pump.(mag 18)
Not sure if you would have a issue if the power went out, would one overflow.
But like above, I never did it. If you could have one feed the other you would cut down elec, heat from pump and less equipment to service. Also, you would have to read up on the pumps.
I don't think all pumps hold up long when you restrict the flow rate/back pressure.(not talking about turns and plumbing - more less shut off valves to hold back water flow/dial in)I know some are designed so you can, but not sure if all can handle it. I had a smaller mag drive that didn't like it and was told that was why years ago.
How is the mangrove tank working out for you? Are they keeping your Nitrates down?

Side note, aren't you worried about your clown trigger going postal on the other fish.
I have read stories about them. Would love to own one amazing looking fish, but really don't want another tank for one fish.
Sounds like you have a sweet tank. 
Good luck either way you go !!


----------



## redbellyman21 (Jun 27, 2004)

nataz said:


> Hmmm, I ran dual sumps on my old 220 FOWLR years ago. I didn't/ never ran dual pumps thou. I had one sump feed the other with one return pump.(mag 18)
> Not sure if you would have a issue if the power went out, would one overflow.
> But like above, I never did it. If you could have one feed the other you would cut down elec, heat from pump and less equipment to service. Also, you would have to read up on the pumps.
> I don't think all pumps hold up long when you restrict the flow rate/back pressure.(not talking about turns and plumbing - more less shut off valves to hold back water flow/dial in)I know some are designed so you can, but not sure if all can handle it. I had a smaller mag drive that didn't like it and was told that was why years ago.
> ...


Mangroves rule the world! LOl as of now they along with my skimmer rock my 95 fowlr that is heavily fed to 0 everything in fact my reef and fowlr have never gone over 5 ppm nitrates. My skimmer is also a recent purchase mangroves have done the bulk of heavy lifting with 10 gallon water changes weekly
as far as one pump running 2 sumps.. one sump is going in stand one is outside, I dont feel like connecting 2 if I dont have to, not to mention I already have all the pumps already. The t valves are not needed under normal operation but they come in handy to have in line regardless. Extra electricity? LOL I am running 14 some tanks in my place now, I cut back on my stuff so my fish can have more. My clown trigger is aggresive but he was last trigger in. and I figured out his trick for acclimnating new fish. PVC when I feed my tangs via algae on pvc he tears at the white pvc for hours.. so I drop 2 pipes with algae in after fish acclimated and quarentined and wallah new fish is swimming around and by the time the trigger notices he is pooped! It is odd but it works for my fish. I love the clown he is a monster but well fed and respectful of other fish.


----------



## nataz (Mar 31, 2006)

Sound like you have a mini pet store. I may have to invest in some mangroves, can't hurt.

one sump is going in stand one is outside, I dont feel like connecting 2 if I dont have to ---> I hear you, just and Idea. 
When you figure it out or do it please post pic's. I am always looking for new idea's and see how other set there stuff up.

Sounds like feeding time for you is very exciting and entertaining.


----------



## redbellyman21 (Jun 27, 2004)

nataz said:


> Sound like you have a mini pet store. I may have to invest in some mangroves, can't hurt.
> 
> one sump is going in stand one is outside, I dont feel like connecting 2 if I dont have to ---> I hear you, just and Idea.
> When you figure it out or do it please post pic's. I am always looking for new idea's and see how other set there stuff up.
> ...


SI SI SI
I love my triggers, and I plan on adding a couple more fish when the fowlr goes up. My filtration is always overkill.. simply goto saltwater pictures and check out my 33 reef and my fowlr. Pictures of my mangroves speak better than I can for them.


----------



## His Majesty (Apr 5, 2005)

great to see you upgrading redbelly







ive liked your previous setups. im sure this will turn out just as awesome. especially with your growing triggers


----------



## Inflade (Mar 24, 2006)

redbelliman, why dont you take a few pictures of your setups and show off your collection? i love to see guys with huge fishrooms etc.


----------



## redbellyman21 (Jun 27, 2004)

tonight is a bar night and I am pooped but I will absolutely show off! stay tuned for updates (it will be in the proper forum spots admins!~







)


----------



## redbellyman21 (Jun 27, 2004)

So I set it up on the 95 wave and had poor results. I just used a 30 long as a temporary sump on the other side of the tank to test it out, What I got was bubkis. The one side beat the other and the sump started to rise on the one side and drain on the other. I know how I could remedy the situation, and thats drill both sumps and putting a bridge pipe between to stabilize levels. Its very complex, and ultimately I will just do a single sump, single pump dual overflows. Problem is I dont think I can do mangroves in the sump and the skimmer. My solution is to build or purchase a 36" long or so acrylic tub to hold mangroves and to feed them with water from tank on a separate smaller pump and have it gravity drain back into tank. But the problems with that are numerous. Such as a reliable drain do I build one drain with a backup overfill drain, or have it like a window sill pot with multiple drain spots and have it drip back into tank. UGH The drains will be tested multiple times since mangroves shed leaves and new leaf shells regularly, plus they do like to be kept wet. I am going to start drawing some plans and post them, till than anyone know of a place to buy 36" Long 4-5" width 5-7" tall It can be any color but clear would be preferable. ty


----------



## redbellyman21 (Jun 27, 2004)

Ok, so $200 in plumbing later I decided to setup 135 on my open wall. Instead of originally having dual sumps, and putting the 135 gallon in the spot of the 95 wave, I decided to place on new wall. After the tank is up and running I will transfer the fish and LR and take down the 95 wave. The plumbing is all hard plumbed and I put up shelve racks on the walls to tie down the pvc and support it from shaking or vibrating loose. I now have 2 1400GPH overflows coupled with a 2800 MagDrive pump. The pictures of the skimmer is working set up on the 95 wave. 2 days its pulling dark green skim, I love Super reef Ocotopus 3000! Also there is a basket that I will be filling with mangroves on the center of the tank powered by a 500 gph Mag Pump and supported by shelving that drains right into the tank. All hard plumbed and will be filling with water by next weekend. I ended up resealing the entire tank, since when I brought it upstairs from garage it looked like silicone was a little weak. I am not trying to have a problem.

Specs:
135 Gallon tank with 2800Gph turnover
40 Gallon Breeder Fuge with 2 7" socks
500 Gph Solo Mangrove Fuge on center of tank. Will hold white black and red Mangroves.








Super Reef Octopus 3000 Internal Skimmer MUY BIEN!

Enjoy more pics to follow


----------

